# cloghog?



## hawkeye77 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.cloghog.com/model_R-100-M.html?gclid=CNiQztWvn7wCFUUV7AodP04A0Q

Do you guys think this is crap? I have a powerwasher 13 hp motor up to 3500 psi i am wondering if i could use it to jet residential sewers. 

Or what would be good to start with?


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

It only works if u get the hat.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Well you will certainly not be the jetter stud of your city, but for a stubborn ks blockage it looks like it will work. You get what you pay for. Good luck


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure it would work great on toilet paper clogs or grease. You wont be cutting any roots with it guaranteed or your money back!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You have a perfect size jetter to start but I'd steer clear of the clog hog. Look into my past threads of how I jet. We have the same size jetters and I cut roots all day long.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a 6gpm 4k psi cart jetter that could cut roots,,, but not as fast as I would have liked. Just use a little discretion when soliciting advice. After doing a lot of research on this and another forum I thought I was going to have enough power to rock,,, I was disappointed,, but that doesn't mean you will be.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> I had a 6gpm 4k psi cart jetter that could cut roots,,, but not as fast as I would have liked. *Just use a little discretion when soliciting advice.* After doing a lot of research on this and another forum I thought I was going to have enough power to rock,,, I was disappointed,, but that doesn't mean you will be.


Couldn't agree more. Sometimes you need to consider the source.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Doing residential My 3500 psi 4 gpm machine rocked with a root ranger and other tips. But when I went to larger jobs I was too slow for me and the customer. So if you can stay in your range of customers (ie you cant have every jetting job) remember psi is easy gpm cost money and the other people pay the money you only do in the beginning.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll state the obvious. 

If you don't have the right size jetter and tip for roots, use your drum or sectional cable to pull out roots.


----------

